# Help finding 5gallon or so rimless tank?



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

I know finding an aquarium seems to be the most basic part of having one, but im trying to find a nice (preferably glass) 5 or so gallon tank. Im always seeing these fancy smancy 5 gallons everywhere...but i cant seem to find a dealer who actually sells them.

Now I know my LFS can get the standard 5 gallon tank, but it has huge black rims on it..and well i really like the rimless look as it seems more natural than having a honking chunk of plastic all the way around the top and bottom!

also.. of course the cheapest is going to be more desired as i dont care for spending 40+ dollars on a small 5 gallon.. 

OH! and one last thing! if its at all possible to find a 5 gallon long, that would be awesome! (yes they do exist as ive seen someone around here using one...)

Sorry about the long thread but im hoping to set up two 5 gallons either on a single or two stands somewhat next to each other....hhehe to go along with my allready existing 20 tall, and basic 10 gallon... its an addiction I think we all have! Thanks everyone!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Take the rims off of the standard 5 gallon. search around the forum and youl find a lot of folks that do.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

"Im always seeing these fancy smancy 5 gallons everywhere"

I'm guessing those are acrylics. No one seems to want to ship glass aquariums so selling them is a niche where pet stores don't have to compete with online. But a small acrylic tanks is very light and should be easy to ship so that makes it hard for stores to compete with online. I think acrylic is 1/4 the weight of glass.


----------



## theDeanorama (Nov 6, 2010)

Hagen sells a line of rimless tanks that includes a 5g. They use a black silicon instead of clear though. I picked my 15g rimless from a lfs that carries Hagen products, I'm sure that if your's doesn't have this particular tank, they can probably bring it in.


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks every one. Got another question. Does acrylic scratch as easily as everyone makes it out to? Being lighter is a plus though...so im tetoring between glass and acrylic.. And also will taking the rim off of a 5 gallon reduce its stablity? Can the tank actuall break if you take it off? from what ive noticed, its just kind of glued on there...


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

You can make a 11 inch square with standard window glass, that's what I did


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone familiar with ADA tanks?
http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=140-863
$50 is alot for such a tank, but then you dont jeperdize stability...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shovelman said:


> Anyone familiar with ADA tanks?
> http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=140-863
> $50 is alot for such a tank, but then you dont jeperdize stability...


Many people are familiar with ADA aquariums 

They are quite expensive, but definitely worth the price, in my opinion.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

ada is quality stuff. you got other options such as mr. aqua rimless and do!aqua rimless. still might be pricey for you but cheaper than ada. and acrylic does scratch easier than glass. but for a small tank i would get glass. normally people only get acrylic for large tanks.


----------



## Macrophylla (Jan 7, 2011)

MarineDepot sells a line of rimless glass tanks from MrAqua I just started setting up the 25g cube (18x18x18) and it is a very nice quality product. Excellent fit and finish and nice clear/white silicone lines. Shipped to me UPS ground well packed and no problems they have a bowfront (cool top to bottom bow) 5.2g and an 11.4 thats 19x12x12 both are under $50.


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

do bowfront tanks distort the image since its curved?


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Shovelman said:


> do bowfront tanks distort the image since its curved?


No it does not.


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks shoteh!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Shovelman said:


> do bowfront tanks distort the image since its curved?


 

It does, but in a smaller tank you won't see it as much. It doesn't warp it.... but things are distorted. I noticed in my 46gal bowfront that the fish looked bigger looking thru the front glass....


If you're looking for a cheap 5 gal rimlless, de-rim it like someone already said.

Also, you could buy a GLA (green leaf aquarium) small tank (little cheaper than ADA) or you could buy ADA's cheaper brand, Do! Aqua....


----------



## BettaOwner82 (Jul 21, 2012)

Have one cut or made for you by any of your local glass shops. The advantages of doing this are great you can have it made exactly the way you want it, also can get low iron glass front and safelite on all the other sides and have a custom lid cut with any size hole u ask for. You can also have fun and fancy etching or bevels cut in the glass then have it tempered so it will last well past your lifetime. Only thing to consider is lights and heaters will someday have to be replaced so think universal when you make your holes for fixtures. Yes this will cost considerably more then just buying some simple tank at your local pet shop about 6x or more depending on what you have done, but think about it, you will also have a custom tank made just for you that no one else in the world does and make your hobby even more enjoyable.


----------

